# Mark 1 TT Rally Car Nearly Finished



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought I'd do a brief mention for those interested in a new rally car being built by a guy I know based on a mark 1 TT...

The guy I know through TT ownership (Peter Garrow) has been building it in his garage in the evenings for about the last 2 years and pretty much done everything himself with the exception of the roll cage and fuel cell (due to FIA regulations).

It is running a Jaguar engine which has been mounted longitudinally to drive the rear wheels through a sequential gearbox (which was used originally as a spare owned by Colin MaCrae). Pretty much everything on the car has been created by the guy including lowering the floor pan by several inches for better weight distribution as well as creating the pedal box, tweaking all the suspension points, fabricating all the engine mounts, pipework for the fuel cell, both sets of exhaust manifolds etc etc.

Currently the car has two setups (forest [pictured] and tarmac [which runs bigger wheels, lower suspension and an enormous set of ex 1990's touring car brakes with a twin brake caliper setup per disk] (although I haven't personally seen this setup yet).

It's been built to tackle the various Scottish rally events next year and is virtually finished (just final engine mapping tweaks to be carried out). It's had a quick shakedown pre final mapping and all I can say is it's ridiculously fast, handles like it's on rails and sounds like someone just unleashed hell (think loud whining from the sequential gearbox and a lot of popping, banging and flame spitting from the exhaust).. I'll do a video at some point and update this with results as they come in...

A few pictures follow (sorry that these are not great as I was more keen to get in it than take pictures  but I'll get some better ones at some point)...


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

Win


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Oooooooo
Sex on 4 wheels.............................

Keep us updated


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Right up my street this!! Awesome work.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

J•RED said:


> Right up my street this!! Awesome work.


Yep, it's pretty cool, wished it was mine (or I had the skills and perseverance to be able to create one myself)...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I think that's a first, wow and impressed in equal measures


----------



## im_ant (Jun 3, 2014)

wow


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome build that. Keep us up to date with its progress


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

What an awesome build. Bet it goes Well and Sounds epic! Look forward to seeing a video clip of this beast in action.

Paul


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks epic! Any more on the engine spec? And we definately need videos as soon as you can!!!


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Fantastic build, the car and detail look awesome.

What's the thinking with regards to the twin caliper brakes? I can't imagine why he would need them, even on tarmac rallies. For UKMSA regulated rallies there are strict restrictions on tyre width, effectively a 225 is the widest tyre allowed. A decent set of motorsport brakes will have more than enough stopping power to lock even the softest compound tyre so it seems like overkill to me.

I still take my hat off to him for what he has built though.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

good post mate,, look forward to seeing this out and about next season,, ( wonder where in Scotland he is based ),, the Jag engine has been used by a few others up here, mostly in Metro VR6...


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

roddy said:


> good post mate,, look forward to seeing this out and about next season,, ( wonder where in Scotland he is based ),, the Jag engine has been used by a few others up here, mostly in Metro VR6...


Based in Elgin


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

This looks like an absolute beast!! :twisted:

What great workmanship to, can't imagine being skillful enough to custom make all that lot fit, fair play to the guy!


----------



## Hax (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi lads,

Been lurking on here as a source for the build so thanks!
Thought you might also like some of the build pics.
Tarmac spec is just bigger disc's & calipers not a 2nd pair of calipers. :wink:

Shell stripped and converted to Ford stud 4 x 108 stud pattern:



4 layers of "surplus" seat base panels and additional sills:



1st mock up to see how things could fit!!! Bulkhead unbolts 



Fab getting there:



ProFlex coilovers with nearly twice the travel over standard:



Final build:



Hopefully have things completed for the 1st outing this weekend.

Cheers, Hax (Peter's spanner man 8) )


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow  Looks like an epic build! Hats off to you!!

Would love to see some videos


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Hax said:


> Tarmac spec is just bigger disc's & calipers not a 2nd pair of calipers. :wink:


Ah OK, that makes more sense now, thanks for clearing it up.

The car looks absolutely fantastic, thanks for sharing the other build pictures. I love seeing this kind of build where it's all down the skill of the individual.

Well done that man.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Loving this! Some serious work has gone into this TT. Same as the rest on here can't wait to see some vids of this motor in action 8)

Paul


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

'king awesome! I'd doff my cap if I wore one.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

And now I'll get updates as they come! Woo-hoo!


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Lovely.

Cant wait to hear it! Video's needed. 8)


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

That is just mental  Straight to the hall of fame, great work!


----------



## forker (Jul 20, 2012)

Ee. Scary amount of work. That's Jaguar 3.0na ex S-type etc, right? 175kW as-is, so you must be doing better than that, plus small - today's 3.0sc is really the 8-cyl 5.0 with last two cylinders blanked. It's as big as the V8.

You'll be needing a brave navigator for that.......

regards

F


----------



## martyk (Oct 9, 2013)

lol, this is just brilliant. 
.....subscribed to this thread!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Outstanding work. Just making a list of questions to ask. 

VT


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Hax said:


> Hi lads,
> 
> Been lurking on here as a source for the build so thanks!
> Thought you might also like some of the build pics.
> ...


Must have picked peter up wrong on the brakes...  Got a bit over excited when I saw the car in the flesh... Hoping to blag a passenger ride soon 

Best of luck with the rally, make sure my old front bumper comes back in one piece (my one claim to fame 8) )...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

maybe best ever 1st post 

" first outing this weekend ",, guess that will be Crail ( Kingdom stages ),, excellent choice for first event,, gang canny


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... absolutely awesome ... great thread and a great time to post it- quite often these type of builds get started, and then sort of fizzle out- so it's good to see one on the brink of completion ...
... hope it lives up to expectations on it's first outing ... you'll definitely have the advantage on the 'hair-pin' bends being in a hairdressers car ... 

... Keep this updated, and as others have said:- videos needed! ...
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Steve


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Is this car running in the Grizedale stages on 22nd Nov by any chance.
I'm on one of the stages being run by my motor club.

Great to see it in action if it is


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

congratulations on finishing your first event,, judging by your times you did not have offs or maj probs,, all well mate


----------



## T4Toy (Oct 22, 2014)

looks amazing and i can appreciate all that hard work.
ring fifth gear as they love stuff like this.
they did an article on my mates pro street capri which he built in his garage. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hax (Jun 30, 2014)

Completed the event with a few teething issues but all in one piece.
Not bad really for only getting "finished" (lots still to do!) late on Friday night......

Down on power but suspect it to be a fuel pump issue but still enough to light the rears :roll:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Looking good!

Please please please can we have a video?


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Please please please can we have a video?


+++++++1 [smiley=bomb.gif]

Paul


----------



## Hax (Jun 30, 2014)

Paulj100 said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good!
> ...


When it's on song I'll post something..... Was more than muted [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good stuff - it's rare to see a TT rally car


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Thats what I thought......then I saw this on the Tour of Mull.








Didn't get chance to talk to the driver
Apart from safety eqpt I think it was reasonably std. 
Turbo restrictor is the prob with rallying.


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

hi mate 
love the car what events are you doing ? do quite a bit of rallying myself is that a jag v6 engine?
cheers


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

are you doing the Snowman ?


----------



## UR_TT (Nov 8, 2008)

Absolutley goobsmacked or whatever you call it! 

Epic build, simply awesome! Gl on future events!


----------



## Jordao (May 14, 2014)

This is incredible, will be keeping an eye on this thread!


----------

